# Fetal Giants



## bellasrabbitry (Mar 21, 2011)

What causes them?? One of my does just had a litter today and she had one DOA fetal giant, no other rabbits in the litter.  This is the second time the doe has given me a fetal giant, the first time she had 3 other kits too, she was bred to two different bucks who are in no way related. I talked with the breeder I got the doe from, she said there are no fetal giants in the rabbit's background. My water is extremely salty well water, so could that cause it?


----------

